# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  Rand suspends campaign

## rbohlig

No word from anywhere else yet but they are reporting Rand has suspended his presidential campaign...

Edit:

----------


## Jan2017

No effin' way!

----------


## cajuncocoa

It's on their website.

----------


## Nick From Iowa

"It's been an incredible honor to run a principled campaign for the White House. Today, I will end where I began, ready and willing to fight for the cause of Liberty," Paul said in a statement. "Across the country thousands upon thousands of young people flocked to our message of limited government, privacy, criminal justice reform and a reasonable foreign policy. Brushfires of Liberty were ignited, and those will carry on, as will I.

"Although, today I will suspend my campaign for president, the fight is far from over. I will continue to carry the torch for Liberty in the United States Senate and I look forward to earning the privilege to represent the people of Kentucky for another term."

----------


## rg17

So is Fox Business.

----------


## mwkaufman

It's the smart thing to do. Curious if he throws an endorsement anyones way before the nomination is decided.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

MSNBC also reported, with a statement from Rand saying "he will continue the fight" for liberty in the US Senate.

----------


## robertwerden

If he throws his support to Ted then a deal was made.

----------


## cmo4ever

This saddens me, but is the reality that has been coming for a bit now. I think this is the responsible thing to do, and not waste donor money on a campaign that is not going to be winning.

----------


## RJ Liberty

Just saw this on ABC.

----------


## Jan2017

Well Huffington Post now too, but why not a twitter from Rand ?

Nice publicity stunt anyway . . . might be a fun day.

----------


## Dianne

Wow, how depressing (

----------


## limequat

$#@!, really?

----------


## 01000110

Bummer, but the writing was on the wall.    Still happy to have supported him!

----------


## gee_blee

Take heart:

"Conservative realists as well as libertarians are apt to be dismayed by Rand Pauls fifth-place finish in Iowa, ahead of Bush by roughly two points but behind Ben Carson by nearly five. Ron Paul had finished third in 2012, with 21 percent of the vote compared to his sons 4.5 percent this year. But anything short of the nomination is only worthwhile as a learning experience and as an opportunity for further organization, and in that regard Pauls well-wishers need not be discouraged. Though the Republican Party has reverted to a hawkish disposition since 2013, there is still a better-organized counter-neocon faction in the party today than there was in 2003, when the Iraq War began, or even 2006, when Republicans paid the political price for the war. And its notable that the top finishers in Iowa, Trump and Cruz, while being far from realists or libertarians, are almost equally far from being neoconservatives. The partys foreign-policy attitudes are more diverse today than they were even in 2012."

Read the rest - it's a very good take.

http://www.theamericanconservative.c...ns-with-rubio/

----------


## LibertyEagle

They just read Rand's statement on CSPAn.  Rep. Ted Yoho was on at the time and man, oh man, did he say some great things about Rand and what he stood for.  Said that they were what made America great and that everyone, R or D, should back them.  Said he admired Rand and was honored to know him.

----------


## bierdegarde

He did say he would surprise a lot of people.

----------


## serenityrick

> It's the smart thing to do. Curious if he throws an endorsement anyones way before the nomination is decided.


Like it or not he is most in line with Cruz (or rather, Cruz more in line with Rand) so my guess is he either endorses Cruz or he endorses no one.

My inkling is that he endorses no one especially with how hard he was hitting Cruz near the end there.

Either way, this news only helps Cruz. I'd say most of Paul's support will go straight to him. Including me. I'm not nearly as distrustful of Cruz as everyone else is here. I'm totally on board with is domestic plan. Not a fan of foriegn policy at all but frankly, I'm more concerned about the death of Capitalism and the rise of Socialism.

And with that, I'm probably outta here since I know just how much this board hates Cruz, haha.

----------


## RonPaulMall

> It's the smart thing to do. Curious if he throws an endorsement anyones way before the nomination is decided.


I would imagine not. He'd look stupid endorsing Trump after criticizing him so sharply, and Rand and Cruz genuinely don't seem to like each other. Everybody else is pure neocon. But I guess if he endorses anybody it would have to be Cruz.

----------


## LibertyEagle

If he wasn't going to make it into the debate, it made complete sense for him to do this.

----------


## limequat

5 stages of grief...already starting.  

Denial...
Anger...

----------


## rg17

Guess I will vote for the Libertarian party or Constitution party.

----------


## gee_blee

I'm guessing that he would've continued at least into NH if he was to be in the next debate, and that he won't endorse anyone.

----------


## Kords21

It's been a tough pill to swallow this campaign cycle, but given the Iowa results and the ever increasing uphill battle it was going to be, this was the right thing to do as much as it pains me to say that. As a whole, the American people just aren't ready to have the power to run their own lives from a posistion of freedom,  they'd rather live out of fear.

----------


## rg17

At least Rand will now focus on the Senate race.

----------


## Chieppa1

Deez Nutz it is.

----------


## Jan2017

> My inkling is that he endorses no one especially with how hard he was hitting Cruz near the end there.
> 
> Either way, this news only helps Cruz -


Except he is ineligible . . . so all efforts now to have him in the courts.

----------


## William Tell

This election cycle sucked.

Keep an eye on local and congressional races though there are many good people running.

----------


## serenityrick

> Except he is ineligible . . . so all efforts now to have him in the courts.


People still actually believe Cruz is ineligible? lol. Alright then.

----------


## rg17

Maybe Thomas Massie will run in 20020?

----------


## Dianne

If you think about it, it is probably a wise move.   He is leaving the campaign on a respectable note; having come in 5th at the Iowa caucus ahead of all the Governors.   He has nothing to be ashamed of.   He can now concentrate on saving his Senate seat from a formidable opponent, continue making a name for himself and be better positioned next election to try again.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

So where does all the remaining fundraised money go?

----------


## Fivezeroes

Well.... I don't know how I feel about this... $800 later... $#@!....

----------


## Dr.3D

This is so sad.  
(ಥ_ಥ)

----------


## cajuncocoa

I know he'll endorse the eventual GOP nominee, but I hope he stays quiet for now. I don't want to hear that he's endorsing Ted Cruz anytime soon. Or any of those morons, really.

----------


## JakeH

> So where does all the remaining fundraised money go?


To any outstanding campaign debt and then to Rand's leadership PAC, I believe.

----------


## mwkaufman

> So where does all the remaining fundraised money go?


He had 2 million coming into the year, there's not necessarily anything left. I assume he can transfer to his Senate account.

----------


## EBounding

Best move, and he should be proud too.  He'll probably have more influence now compared to the past few months.  I'm sure the other dominoes will start to fall though:  Carson, Kasich, Bush, misc.

----------


## Fivezeroes

> $#@! Cruz, might as well vote for Rubio. 
> 
> Remember the president doesn't legislate. Well apart from executive orders... Cruz isn't going to repeal any. He'll gladly use the power to create a number of them himself. 
> 
> If Cruz gets the nomination then.. No conservative challenge in 2020 and very little chance at getting the nomination in 2024. So BAD IDEA.


Rubio? The establishment stooge? This dude can't even show up for a damn vote 95% of the time. Do you really think he'd show up as president?

----------


## Fivezeroes

It's official, it's now up on Yahoo and still no word from Rand... $#@!ing hell.

----------


## mwkaufman

> I'm 100% with you here.
> 
> I'd definitely vote Cruz.  The reality is you can only vote based on the options you have.  Rand isn't the perfect candidate for me (for example being in finance I find his monetary policy crusade a little perplexing), but he is by far the best.  Now with him out I have to move to the next best.  
> 
> Cruz is far down that list, but he is the next best.  Economic matters mean a lot more to me than anything else.  I'll stomach social conservatism and warmongering for more free markets.  I understand others may care less about free markets and prioritize social issues or foreign policy and hence may go to Sanders.  I get it, but that isn't me.  My main issue, by far, is capitalism. 
> 
> So Cruz it is.  And honestly I would love it if he made a deal with Rand.  That would be the best case scenario.


Sanders is my next choice. I know it seems odd because of policy positions, but the Office of the President can do a lot of good and Sanders election isn't going to cause Congress to get together and pass his agenda. The other options (Clinton, Rubio, Trump, Cruz) are less trustworthy on foreign policy and less good on criminal justice reform.

----------


## moraha

I honestly did not expect this. Especially when the campaign immediately said "on to nh"

----------


## WTLaw

> Rubio? The establishment stooge? This dude can't even show up for a damn vote 95% of the time. Do you really think he'd show up as president?


Lol, isn't Rubio not showing up an asset?  

If we get the ultimate warhawk in Rubio, at least the democrats will rediscover the merits of being anti-war again.  So theres that.  He can beat hillary or bernie, cruz would lose as would trump I think.  Supreme Court nominations with Rubio will hold serve.  It might be the best really bad no good option.

----------


## WTLaw

> Sanders is my next choice. I know it seems odd because of policy positions, but the Office of the President can do a lot of good and Sanders election isn't going to cause Congress to get together and pass his agenda. The other options (Clinton, Rubio, Trump, Cruz) are less trustworthy on foreign policy and less good on criminal justice reform.


Man, if Sanders gets to put people on the Supreme Court, we are toast forever.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Rubio? The establishment stooge? This dude can't even show up for a damn vote 95% of the time. Do you really think he'd show up as president?


Doesn't matter Cruz or Rubio both would suck as presidents for similar and different reasons. 

My point is that if Cruz is the nominee and loses the election, do you think the party would CONSIDER a conservative again in 2020 ? If he wins.. HOW?? I don't see Cruz winning but if he does.. It will be even longer before a Liberty candidate will be in office.

----------


## New York For Paul

So much promise and bravado down the tubes.  Idiot consultants and others doomed his campaign.

----------


## ZENemy

The problem is that folks actually think the way the media treated Rand Paul was abnormal. He was treated exactly the way Ron Paul was treated in fact I feel he was treated a little worse by not acknowledging him at all. You have to understand that the system we live under fears freedom, any push for freedom is looked at as a threat to their system. No candidate who says the things Rand Paul said will be allowed through, get over the idea that voting will save you, it won't.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Except, nobody outside of our core gives half a $#@! about this senate race outside of Kentucky.


Well those people are idiots.

If Hillary or Bernie manage to win....every single senate seat becomes MAJORLY important.

----------


## rg17

> Sanders is my next choice. I know it seems odd because of policy positions, but the Office of the President can do a lot of good and Sanders election isn't going to cause Congress to get together and pass his agenda. The other options (Clinton, Rubio, Trump, Cruz) are less trustworthy on foreign policy and less good on criminal justice reform.



Bernie is one of the worst! He is a pos socialist! He will use so much executive action to his agenda, more wars. Taxes will be extremely high, 35 trillion dollars in debt. Don' vote for Bernie!

----------


## ZENemy

> So much promise and bravado down the tubes.  Idiot consultants and others doomed his campaign.


Nope, preaching freedom itself doomed his campaign, those in power that claim to represent us don't want freedom for us, after all if we are free what point do they serve?

----------


## BenMuldowney

> If he throws his support to Ted then a deal was made.


boy i sure hope rand doesn't take a running crap on the constitution and endorse cruz who is not eligible. this is a deal breaker.

----------


## ZENemy

> Well those people are idiots.
> 
> If Hillary or Bernie manage to win....every single senate seat becomes MAJORLY important.


Yes they are idiots but those idiots will be selecting the next slave master who rules over you.

----------


## presence

> _"It's been an incredible honor to run a principled campaign for  the White House. Today, I will end where I began, ready and willing to  fight for the cause of Liberty._
> _Across the country  thousands upon thousands of young people flocked to our message of  limited government, privacy, criminal justice reform and a reasonable  foreign policy. Brushfires of Liberty were ignited, and those will carry  on, as will I. _ 
> 
> _Although, 
> 
> today 
> I 
> will 
> suspend 
> ...


http://www.wdrb.com/story/31128114/s...ntial-campaign

----------


## Fivezeroes

> Doesn't matter Cruz or Rubio both would suck as presidents for similar and different reasons. 
> 
> My point is that if Cruz is the nominee and loses the election, do you think the party would CONSIDER a conservative again in 2020 ? If he wins.. HOW?? I don't see Cruz winning but if he does.. It will be even longer before a Liberty candidate will be in office.


I think the Republican party will do what they always do. Pick the dumbest candidate that they can so the Democrats get to enjoy another 4-8 years.

----------


## Fivezeroes

> boy i sure hope rand doesn't take a running crap on the constitution and endorse cruz who is not eligible. this is a deal breaker.



If he endorses Cruz, I'm done with the Paul's. He needs to learn from the sins of his father. His dad put Cruz on the map and look where that got us.

----------


## NaturalMystic

$#@! it! I'm good with him being a kick ass senator

----------


## BenMuldowney

> People still actually believe Cruz is ineligible? lol. Alright then.


yes.. because he is not an nbc. there is no gray area... it is 100% simple fact cruz is not an nbc. why do people have so much trouble realizing this?  oh.. i know.. cause the organized crime mainstream media and politicians tell them what to believe.

----------


## Chieppa1

So we should back Cruz huh? Because of his domestic polices? Well what happens when his foreign polices of doing whatever Israel wants creates blowback? And magically all of a sudden its G.W. Bush 4.0?

Domestic policy is affected by foreign policy. 

This $#@! love the NSA spying, the drug war and never ending military spending.

Take your Cruz love and go.

----------


## thedizzle

Rand is not going to support the notion of a Canadian-born President.

----------


## mit26chell

I'm pissed.

----------


## Fivezeroes

> yes.. because he is not an nbc. there is no gray area... it is 100% simple fact cruz is not an nbc. why do people have so much trouble realizing this?  oh.. i know.. cause the organized crime mainstream media and politicians tell them what to believe.



This, I don't give two $#@!s that his mom was an Am Citizen, Rafael was born in Canada which is not a US territory, his mom and dad both Canadian citizens, both on voter registration lists in Canada. This is what will sink Cruz's chances. Rubio is another one that is not natural born, and the dems know it all too well. If $#@!lery ends up in Prison we can all say hello to President Bernie Sanders. Cause the dems are going to knock the $#@! out of both of them.

----------


## BenMuldowney

> Sanders is my next choice. I know it seems odd because of policy positions, but the Office of the President can do a lot of good and Sanders election isn't going to cause Congress to get together and pass his agenda. The other options (Clinton, Rubio, Trump, Cruz) are less trustworthy on foreign policy and less good on criminal justice reform.


you really are on the wrong website.  LOL @ sanders the admitted communist. someone shoot me now.

----------


## thoughtomator

All that sucking up to the establishment, for naught.

----------


## jeffro97

Well, there goes my day. It really sucks, but I guess I understand, as much as I hate it. Now I can not give a damn about the Presidency, and focus on other things more. I'm not going to support Cruz, and definitely not Trump or Rubio.

----------


## BenMuldowney

> So much promise and bravado down the tubes.  Idiot consultants and others doomed his campaign.


BRAVO!!!!  EXACTLY!!!!

----------


## William R

The beginning of the end.  

http://cnsnews.com/news/article/rand...-new-taxpayers

Rand never understood the anger of the voters.   I understand why he flipflopped on immigration.  He wanted campaign money from the donor class.   Trump enters the race says he'll deport illegals, build a wall and he's going to be the nominee most likely

----------


## orafi

> So we should back Cruz huh? Because of his domestic polices? Well what happens when his foreign polices of doing whatever Israel wants creates blowback? And magically all of a sudden its G.W. Bush 4.0?
> 
> Domestic policy is affected by foreign policy. 
> 
> This $#@! love the NSA spying, the drug war and never ending military spending.
> 
> Take your Cruz love and go.


Rand would have been a movement towards liberty. Cruz is just a compromised movement towards more tyranny. Delaying the inevitable. It's sad that people will go out there and waste their valuable time voting in this sham. Too bad.

----------


## William Tell



----------


## jeffro97

#Petersen4Prez

----------


## Matthanuf06

> So we should back Cruz huh? Because of his domestic polices? Well what happens when his foreign polices of doing whatever Israel wants creates blowback? And magically all of a sudden its G.W. Bush 4.0?
> 
> Domestic policy is affected by foreign policy. 
> 
> This $#@! love the NSA spying, the drug war and never ending military spending.
> 
> Take your Cruz love and go.


It isn't Cruz love. He is the best remaining candidate on the markets.  Who is better?

----------


## liveandletlive

i think he will endorse Cruz to be honest.

----------


## RJ Liberty

> Maybe Rand will endorse Gary Johnson?


I'd like to see Rand endorse Johnson, who I voted for in 2012. Sadly, Rand endorsed Romney over his own father that year.. Seems likely Rand will endorse the Republican establishment candidate again.

----------


## BenMuldowney

> So we should back Cruz huh? Because of his domestic polices? Well what happens when his foreign polices of doing whatever Israel wants creates blowback? And magically all of a sudden its G.W. Bush 4.0?
> 
> Domestic policy is affected by foreign policy. 
> 
> This $#@! love the NSA spying, the drug war and never ending military spending.
> 
> Take your Cruz love and go.


cruz point blank told me to go F myself and he puts israel above me. how can i ever support that?

----------


## Fivezeroes

> It isn't Cruz love. He is the best remaining candidate on the markets.  Who is better?


Honestly? I would have to take Trump over Cruz, at least I know for a fact Trump is a snake in the grass piece of $#@!. Cruz pretends to be a good guy.

----------


## rg17

I saw that Rand is back on Capital Hill on FBN

----------


## jkob

Just a very poorly run campaign, Rand should go champion conservative issues in the senate and have these freaks pine for his support.

----------


## brandon

If this surprised anyone they were not paying attention at all.  This has been coming since September. Hoping we can have honest conversations here once again.

----------


## liveandletlive

> Just a very poorly run campaign, Rand should go champion conservative issues in the senate and have these freaks pine for his support.


its all about the personality. People don't care about the issues.

----------


## limequat

> its all about the personality. People don't care about the issues.


This. 

Judge was dead nuts on when he predicted Comancho.

----------


## Dianne

> Rubio? The establishment stooge? This dude can't even show up for a damn vote 95% of the time. Do you really think he'd show up as president?


If you just look at all the neocons in the Senate coming out to endorse Rubio, it says it all.  Cruz and Sanders have the most in common with Rand.  They have some brutal disagreements, but do share many things in common.  Of course Cruz called Mitch McConnell a liar on the Senate floor, which puts Rand in a compromising position with McConnell if he does endorse Cruz.   The libertarian vote will go to Cruz.   For that reason, Rand should probably endorse him above the rest of the field.

----------


## brandon

I move to unban the Collins because all he did to get banned was say that this would happen. He was exactly right.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> I'd like to see Rand endorse Johnson, who I voted for in 2012. Sadly, Rand endorsed Romney over his own father that year.. Seems likely Rand will endorse the Republican establishment candidate again.


No he didn't. He only endorsed Romney after his dad dropped out.

----------


## Dianne

> I think the Republican party will do what they always do. Pick the dumbest candidate that they can so the Democrats get to enjoy another 4-8 years.


And that would be Rubio.   I'm already suspicious of how Rubio went from 8% in the polls to getting above 20% in the Iowa caucus when Microsoft (a financial contributor to the Rubio campaign) tabulated the votes.

----------


## Badger Paul

"I think this is the responsible thing to do, and not waste donor money on a campaign that is not going to be winning. "

That to me is the most important takeaway although with a Senate campaign to run, I'm sure I will get plenty of emails to donate. 

This wasn't about sending message, this was about winning and the prospects weren't good (the ground game in NH is even in worse shape than Iowa). Although, thinking about it last night, I wondered if Rand would stay in until the Kentucky caucuses, which are only a month away, which his campaign was extorted by the state party to pay for (which begs the question whether the campaign has even paid the bill yet and whether the party will just say screw it and go back to the May primary everyone is used to). It makes sense to end it now rather than go through a whole month delusion and recrimination.

If Rand endorses anyone from a ideological standpoint it would be Cruz but don't underestimate the animosity that exists between Cruz and his colleagues in the Senate

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

America is Rome 2.0.  As long as people are fed and entertained, they will allow themselves to be boiled slowly.  As long as the media propaganda machine has a hold of the public, they will be led to slaughter.  Truth be told - the only way America turns itself around is through a huge huge huge amount of pain.  People need to be hungry.  People need to lose their houses.  People need to be drafted for war. People need to loose their wealth.  People need to lose their entertainment means.  People need to die.

Even though our country is in trouble, the citizens are not feeling it yet.  Once they do - it is our job to communicate why things are this way.  It is our job to pierce through the bull$#@! and let people know how this all came to be.  Save media on your devices.  Save books.  Save everything related to liberty.  For when Rome 2.0 falls, the media and power establishment is going to try to use the crisis as a way to scare people into more government.  Keep your eyes and ears open for when those false flags will start so that the power establishment  can purge these problems through the toilet.  War with Russia / China.  Cyber attack on Wall Street.  ISIS attack on US Soil.  

Gather data.  Gather records.  Be ready to spread liberty when the citizens are ready to listen.  They are not right now.  They are not in true pain yet.

----------


## Fivezeroes

> And that would be Rubio.   I'm already suspicious of how Rubio went from 8% in the polls to getting above 20% in the Iowa caucus when Microsoft (a financial contributor to the Rubio campaign) tabulated the votes.


I said from the moment and was told I was overplaying my hand that some shenanigans were being pulled. How do you jump from 8% to above 20% without voter rigging? Diebold 2.0 is coming and this time it is spearheaded by Micro$#@!. Where the hell is Anonymous when you need them to actually do some good.

----------


## mit26chell

Whatever happened to in it to win it?

----------


## Rothbardian Girl



----------


## adam220891

I am sad.

----------


## Badger Paul

"Cruz is far down that list, but he is the next best. Economic matters mean a lot more to me than anything else. I'll stomach social conservatism and warmongering for more free markets."

There is no free market under the military-industrial complex nor a theocracy.

----------


## Ronin Truth

Stay tuned for confirmation.

----------


## Jan2017

> It isn't Cruz love. He is the best remaining candidate on the markets.  Who is better?


He is better at lying than anyone, but anyone that is eligible will beat him.  
. . . so it's gonna be a Dem president for 4-8 years again.

----------


## Fivezeroes

> He is better at lying than anyone, but anyone that is eligible will beat him.  
> . . . so it's gonna be a Dem president for 4-8 years again.



This no matter how you look at it, if Cruz or Rubio get the nod, the dems are going to use their secret weapons, the court systems, because NEITHER one is NBC. So we either get another Clinton or we get to become full blown socialist under Sanders. Either way RIP America.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

This is right move for Rand. Shore up the Senate seat in a time where the voters were out in left field compared to our message. At the same time, (and I've never told this story) but Rand has some personality liabilities when it comes to glad handing and kissing babies like one has to do in a primary campaign for POTUS. About 18 months ago, shortly before he announced for President, I met Rand at an airport. I'm a sales exec and travel all the time. He was chatting with my local Senator and they were both on their way to Washington on my plane. In the lobby I just wanted to shake their hands and say HI. The other Senator was very friendly, but Rand was very stand offish and almost seemed offended that I approached them to say hi. Struck me as very rude and weird frankly in that the other Senator was so outgoing. True story. I was for Rand till the end, but if you are a hardcore introvert like that you shouldn't get in this game. It's a personal business.

----------


## klamath

I knew he was going to. You can't recover from that kind of defeat in your best state. It is why I was forced into making a choice between Rubio trump or cruz in the primaries.

 This is what swayed me to Cruz.








> “I think none of that makes any sense. In my view, we have no dog in the fight of the Syrian civil war,” he said, arguing that Rubio and Clinton “are repeating the very same mistakes they made in Libya. They’ve demonstrated they’ve learned nothing.”--Cruz.

----------


## BenMuldowney

> No he didn't. He only endorsed Romney after his dad dropped out.


no.. he endorsed mitt before ron dropped out.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> I move to unban the Collins because all he did to get banned was say that this would happen. He was exactly right.


I move to keep him banned because he is such a negative poop (sorry for the strong language).  It's not whether he was right or wrong (and I think he is wrong on most points) it's that he is one of these $#@!s that want to kick someone when they are down.  When the Rand campaign could use some energy he was so eager to come in and post negative comments that did absolutely NO good and actually helped to drag Paul down.  That's not promoting liberty and I for one don't like people who do their damnedest to kill liberty.

I drove the Rand Paul Corvette to many events in Iowa and was prepared to take it to S.C. and other states (couldn't make N.H.) trying to get liberty in the debate (as did Rand of course).  I don't want to listen to un-liberty jerks who claim to be for liberty.  A lie is a lie and the Collins is all about patting himself on the back about how smart he is and in reality he is WRONG.  It was not "mistakes" made in the Paul camp that killed this run, it was the media and their love (hate) of Trump that took the steam out of the liberty message.  As usual, the media shaped this election and now we can all go back to sleep because it doesn't matter if Hillary or Sanders become president (it won't be a republican you can bet on that) because either way it's 8 more years of herding us into slavery...  

I'm looking for another country to move to... Any suggestions??

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> If you just look at all the neocons in the Senate coming out to endorse Rubio, it says it all.  Cruz and Sanders have the most in common with Rand.  They have some brutal disagreements, but do share many things in common.  Of course Cruz called Mitch McConnell a liar on the Senate floor, which puts Rand in a compromising position with McConnell if he does endorse Cruz.   The libertarian vote will go to Cruz.   For that reason, Rand should probably endorse him above the rest of the field.


Between Trump and Cruz, a victory by Trump would be more disruptive of the establishment system, thus help liberty candidates out more in the longer term. From the point of view of holding at least some liberty positions, Cruz is more in line with Rand, which is why he was able to pilfer so many of Rand's votes. 

But while both Trump and Cruz have presented as outsider candidates, the more details that come out, the more shady, phony and insincere Cruz appears. So there is little reason on balance for Rand to endorse Cruz. From the point of view of a "liberty first" preference, it would be better for Rand to endorse the LP or CP candidate, or run on those lines himself.

----------


## jbauer

> Maybe Rand will endorse Gary Johnson?


Is Gary Johnson running as a Republican?  For crying out loud people Rand will endorse team R's pick just like he did in 2012

----------


## Badger Paul

" I was for Rand till the end, but if you are a hardcore introvert like that you shouldn't get in this game. It's a personal business."

Exactly. Which is why people shouldn't be waiting for 2020 either. More than likely he'll do one more term in the Senate and head back to medicine.

It sad because there's a lot of potential there but if you're uncomfortable around people, you cannot, should not be in politics.

----------


## Southron

> I knew he was going to. You can't recover from that kind of defeat in your best state. It is why I was forced into making a choice between Rubio trump or cruz in the primaries.
> 
>  This is what swayed me to Cruz.


Why do you trust Cruz?

----------


## mit26chell

He needs to take down his site then. He is still fundraising, which is wrong.

----------


## WQuantrill

Two reasons why he may have quit at this juncture:

(1) the campaign is running on fumes
(2) Koch brothers and CoC nudged him out to clear field against Trump

----------


## dillo

Wih how hip being a rebel seems to be, he should tell everyone to vote for Hilary

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> So much promise and bravado down the tubes.  Idiot consultants and others doomed his campaign.


No, the media and their love (hate) for Trump doomed this campaign...

----------


## tonyaustin

> I move to unban the Collins because all he did to get banned was say that this would happen. He was exactly right.


I agree and think he probably had inside information.

----------


## Todd

Well this is not going to become the Ted Cruz or Donald Trump forum.

----------


## BenMuldowney

> Well this is not going to become the Ted Cruz or Donald Trump forum.


a vote for cruz is a vote for communism. he isnt eligible... thus he is a trojan horse for putting either of the communist candidates in the WH.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> Two reasons why he may have quit at this juncture:
> 
> (1) the campaign is running on fumes
> (2) Koch brothers and CoC nudged him out to clear field against Trump


Or, Rand is personally very embarrassed, furious, or shaken to the core over turning out to be wrong over the "youth turn out" for him, as it turned out to be non-existent. It appears he may not have qualified for the NH debate, which also could have signaled the end to him about his prospects. He decided to cut losses now before more defeats reinforced the impression the liberty movement was over. One other factor is that there may have been overtures given to him by Trump or Cruz about being named for VP if he got out of the race.

----------


## phill4paul

'Murika. The bastion of democracy. Where the people get a choice between a $#@! sandwich on white or a $#@! sandwich on rye.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> America is Rome 2.0.  As long as people are fed and entertained, they will allow themselves to be boiled slowly.  As long as the media propaganda machine has a hold of the public, they will be led to slaughter.  Truth be told - the only way America turns itself around is through a huge huge huge amount of pain.  People need to be hungry.  People need to lose their houses.  People need to be drafted for war. People need to loose their wealth.  People need to lose their entertainment means.  People need to die.
> 
> Even though our country is in trouble, the citizens are not feeling it yet.  Once they do - it is our job to communicate why things are this way.  It is our job to pierce through the bull$#@! and let people know how this all came to be.  Save media on your devices.  Save books.  Save everything related to liberty.  For when Rome 2.0 falls, the media and power establishment is going to try to use the crisis as a way to scare people into more government.  Keep your eyes and ears open for when those false flags will start so that the power establishment  can purge these problems through the toilet.  War with Russia / China.  Cyber attack on Wall Street.  ISIS attack on US Soil.  
> 
> Gather data.  Gather records.  Be ready to spread liberty when the citizens are ready to listen.  They are not right now.  They are not in true pain yet.


^^^ This ^^^

----------


## tonyaustin

Rand still does not get it even with his suspension speech.  He should have used that speech to promote values in this cycle to help him win his Senate seat. 

 The average voter does not give a $#@! that you cater to the youth and minority vote.  I am not saying the issues he mentioned are not import but how does he expect to win his Senate seat by refusing to connect with the average voters is beyond me.

----------


## tonyaustin

> Or, Rand is personally very embarrassed, furious, or shaken to the core over turning out to be wrong over the "youth turn out" for him, as it turned out to be non-existent. It appears he may not have qualified for the NH debate, which also could have signaled the end to him about his prospects. He decided to cut losses now before more defeats reinforced the impression the liberty movement was over. *One other factor is that there may have been overtures given to him by Trump or Cruz about being named for VP if he got out of the race.*


That might explain the behavior in my post above. The policies Rand discussed would strength their tickets where they fall short.

----------


## Makes Interesting Points

Damn, I thought he was going to see how long he could evolve the movement, rather than being all or nothing. He has a legit path to be one of the final four with a lot of states left. Better not drop out! Maybe the stress of being so incredibly busy is wearing on even a work horse like Rand?

----------


## specsaregood

> Or, Rand is personally very embarrassed, furious, or shaken to the core over turning out to be wrong over the "youth turn out" for him, as it turned out to be non-existent. It appears he may not have qualified for the NH debate, which also could have signaled the end to him about his prospects. He decided to cut losses now before more defeats reinforced the impression the liberty movement was over. One other factor is that there may have been overtures given to him by Trump or Cruz about being named for VP if he got out of the race.


Or its just that he has always said that he would not run if he didn't think he could win.  He decided he couldn't win, so he suspended his campaign.  I think it is as simple as that.

----------


## Fivezeroes

> Damn, I thought he was going to see how long he could evolve the movement, rather than being all or nothing. He has a legit path to be one of the final four with a lot of states left. Better not drop out! Maybe the stress of being so incredibly busy is wearing on even a work horse like Rand?



Or maybe he made a deal with another candidate, hopefully if he did, he did the deal with anyone BUT Cruz or Rubio.

----------


## alucard13mm

Who knew cruz was going to fook the pauls over. Cruz seemed like an alright guy in 2012. Seemed to fooled everyone for a while. 

Kinda messed up since the pauls did help cruz get his senate seat with endorsements.

I doubt cruz would even give out table scraps for rand if there was a deal made.

2020... dr paul, the eye doctor.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> This is right move for Rand. Shore up the Senate seat in a time where the voters were out in left field compared to our message. At the same time, (and I've never told this story) but Rand has some personality liabilities when it comes to glad handing and kissing babies like one has to do in a primary campaign for POTUS. About 18 months ago, shortly before he announced for President, I met Rand at an airport. I'm a sales exec and travel all the time. He was chatting with my local Senator and they were both on their way to Washington on my plane. In the lobby I just wanted to shake their hands and say HI. The other Senator was very friendly, but Rand was very stand offish and almost seemed offended that I approached them to say hi. Struck me as very rude and weird frankly in that the other Senator was so outgoing. True story. I was for Rand till the end, but if you are a hardcore introvert like that you shouldn't get in this game. It's a personal business.


I said in another thread that rand is an introvert and got told he just needs to practice being an extrovert lol

----------


## Isaac Bickerstaff

> 5 stages of grief...already starting.  
> 
> Denial...
> Anger...


Anger
Anger
Anger
Anger
Anger

(How many dipshits are still in the race? There might be more than five stages for me)

----------


## Fivezeroes

> Who knew cruz was going to fook the pauls over. Cruz seemed like an alright guy in 2012. Seemed to fooled everyone for a while. 
> 
> Kinda messed up since the pauls did help cruz get his senate seat with endorsements.
> 
> I doubt cruz would even give out table scraps for rand if there was a deal made.
> 
> 2020... dr paul, the eye doctor.



There wont be a 2020 if a demo gets elected. Especially Sanders or $#@!lery. We will be in WW3 by that time with Russia.

----------


## twomp

> I knew he was going to. You can't recover from that kind of defeat in your best state. It is why I was forced into making a choice between Rubio trump or cruz in the primaries.
> 
>  This is what swayed me to Cruz.


I thought you were done posting here? Are you talking out the side of your mouth like your boy Cruz?

----------


## alucard13mm

> Rand still does not get it even with his suspension speech.  He should have used that speech to promote values in this cycle to help him win his Senate seat. 
> 
>  The average voter does not give a $#@! that you cater to the youth and minority vote.  I am not saying the issues he mentioned are not import but how does he expect to win his Senate seat by refusing to connect with the average voters is beyond me.


Like in 2012... just pandered the wrong group again. "You mean you arent giving us free $#@! AND you are making us work longer before retiring and getting social security?" Im sure thats how it went down and what went through the kids minds. 

Other than that, its a marketing and lack of emotion. Rands 14.5% tax plan... was stupid as $#@!. Hermain cain had 999.. catchy and effective in 2012.

----------


## francisco

Sad Day.

Kinda Heartbroken. No one left on stage is committed to Liberty in a meaningful way. Gotta think.

----------


## klamath

> Why do you trust Cruz?


Because Cruz ACTUALLY was against the interventions in the senate before he ran for president. The country will get Rubio, trump hillary or Bernie. I am not an apocalypse NOW voter.  Hillary will start more wars than Cruz as will Rubio and trump may start the big one with the Asians, Bernie will probably start the same as Cruz being that he supports democratic wars.
In an  voting index that gave Ron Paul 100% Rand gets 93% Cruz gets 89% that is where the rubber meets the road..

----------


## Valli6

> If this surprised anyone they were not paying attention at all.  This has been coming since September. Hoping we can have honest conversations here once again.


Sure, but maybe you know-it-alls can wait 12 to 24 hours before you start pontificating about how stupid the rest of us were to bother supporting the best man running. Would it kill ya?

----------


## vita3

I think it's great he stopped running. Had no chance & very limited momentum.

Time to be one of the the best Senators in Washington DC & really be a champion for peace in Syria.

----------


## Makes Interesting Points

I refuse to believe he's suspended! I can't take this. I think I'll just close my eyes and ignore politics completely until November. When I open my eyes, Paul better be the nominee.

----------


## squirl22

I'm heartbroken.  I will not be supporting any of the current candidates.  Very sad day.

----------


## lakerssuck92

Nothing left but facists, establishment politicians and snake oil salesmen.

----------


## jllundqu

Well damn.  Let's lift our spirits and keep working like hell for his senate campaign.

Don't be so down, folks.  The presidential race is now officially a freak show without a single reasonable voice to be found.  I will not vote for the GOP stooge and sure as hell won't vote for he who shall not be named.

Rand for Senate 2016!

----------


## jkob

It is a wonder, how much better would Rand had done if Ted Cruz didn't run? If there was a Senator Dewhurst, where are we now? 

It's a learning experience, you can't win on just issues alone and really are only as good as you can sell yourself personally. Image is the most important thing and what might of seemed like a deal breaker in previous elections is now what is winning them, look at the Democrats even with self avowed socialist Bernie Sanders giving Hillary a run for her money. Ron had an image, Ron was more than just a candidate the people liked because he was refreshingly right on the issues and I feel like a lot of people discounted his own personal style. If Rand hadn't pandered one bit, had not strayed one bit from his father's path, I think he finishes better than 4.5% in Iowa. Just sayin'... Now maybe he'd be facing a primary opponent but I'd sure rather fight the Mitch McConnell's of the world than I do compromising myself in an attempt for their mere tolerance. We don't have to be afraid of being called extremists, conspiracy nuts, or whatever since that's mainstream now. You don't apologize nor do you grovel for the media's approval, create a spectacle and watch them devolve into the valueless ratings junkies tripping over themselves to cover you. Should've, could've, would've, but it seems to me the 'movement' missed the boat trying to triangulate.

----------


## alucard13mm

> Because Cruz ACTUALLY was against the interventions in the senate before he ran for president. The country will get Rubio, trump hillary or Bernie. I am not an apocalypse NOW voter.  Hillary will start more wars than Cruz as will Rubio and trump may start the big one with the Asians, Bernie will probably start the same as Cruz being that he supports democratic wars.
> In an  voting index that gave Ron Paul 100% Rand gets 93% Cruz gets 89% that is where the rubber meets the road..


Cruz was unfortunately the better speaker and orator. Even though he gives me a used car salesman or preacher vibe... its still somewhat better than rands. For some reason, i think ron might be a better speaker in terms of vibe, compared to rand. Rand is better on his feet and doesnt ramble, but just seemed like a grumpy, annoyed professor.

at any rate i wont support or vote for anyone until november. Probably write in mickey mouse or ron paul lol.

----------


## grizzums

Ready to watch this country spiral further into the abyss.

----------


## staerker

He probably was contacted to say that he wasn't going to be in the debate, the last straw. Was looking forward to it.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> Because Cruz ACTUALLY was against the interventions in the senate before he ran for president. The country will get Rubio, trump hillary or Bernie. I am not an apocalypse NOW voter.  Hillary will start more wars than Cruz as will Rubio and trump may start the big one with the Asians, Bernie will probably start the same as Cruz being that he supports democratic wars.
> In an  voting index that gave Ron Paul 100% Rand gets 93% Cruz gets 89% that is where the rubber meets the road..


Cruz has taken millions from the Adelsons, and other elite sources, so he will intervene and unconditionally bow to Israel as ordered. His posturing as an outsider is a pretense, but he did a better job selling being anti-establishment than Rand. Though Cruz is not strictly speaking a neocon, he is interventionist enough for neocons to work with him.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

> " I was for Rand till the end, but if you are a hardcore introvert like that you shouldn't get in this game. It's a personal business."
> 
> Exactly. Which is why people shouldn't be waiting for 2020 either. More than likely he'll do one more term in the Senate and head back to medicine.
> 
> It sad because there's a lot of potential there but if you're uncomfortable around people, you cannot, should not be in politics.


And this happened mere weeks before he announced. I was really taken aback. I shutter to think that situation multiplied with voters in the early states like Iowa. Ron was great with retail politics. Rand, I suspect, not so much. In a year like this one, not sure if that amounts to much, but you do have to be a bit more accessible. Rand is more of an intellectual wonk. It kinda showed up in the debates too. I remember a few months ago he was doing some sort of video chat thing campaigning and he quipped (in kind of a pissed off tone) "That's why I'm out here in the damn cold doing ...." ...struck me as a guy that really didn't like the business of retail politics. In business, politics, and life there really is no victory without sacrifice.

----------


## angelatc

I cried a little.  But onward.

----------


## alucard13mm

> Ready to watch this country spiral further into the abyss.


Thats what was said in 2012... LOL. Nothing will happen. Business as usual. Kardashians gain 5 pounds. More race baiting. More doritos.

----------


## angelatc

> " I was for Rand till the end, but if you are a hardcore introvert like that you shouldn't get in this game. It's a personal business."
> 
> Exactly. Which is why people shouldn't be waiting for 2020 either. More than likely he'll do one more term in the Senate and head back to medicine.
> 
> It sad because there's a lot of potential there but if you're uncomfortable around people, you cannot, should not be in politics.


Obama is an introvert.

----------


## JenH88

so much political heartbreak today. =( i pray Rand will go another round with us in 2020 or 2024.

----------


## alucard13mm

> And this happened mere weeks before he announced. I was really taken aback. I shutter to think that situation multiplied with voters in the early states like Iowa. Ron was great with retail politics. Rand, I suspect, not so much. In a year like this one, not sure if that amounts to much, but you do have to be a bit more accessible. Rand is more of an intellectual wonk. It kinda showed up in the debates too. I remember a few months ago he was doing some sort of video chat thing campaigning and he quipped (in kind of a pissed off tone) "That's why I'm out here in the damn cold doing ...." ...struck me as a guy that really didn't like the business of retail politics. In business, politics, and life there really is no victory without sacrifice.


HE Doesnt have that ambition. On the other hand, God damn cruz dreamed of ruling the world. Thats a red flag. Maybe cruz is the anti christ. A false liberty messiah.

----------


## JK/SEA

may as well keep Obama for 4 more.

----------


## angelatc

> Thats what was said in 2012... LOL. Nothing will happen. Business as usual. Kardashians gain 5 pounds. More race baiting. More doritos.


Lots of things happened. But theres just no reaction.Look at all the nations where socialism has inevitably failed.  Not once did the people rise up and shout, "Enough! Leave us alone!"   Granted, we had a unique history to fall back on but apparently the independent streak buried in us isn't enough to deter the endless aggression of the greedy class.

----------


## grizzums

Plenty has happened. And that will continue.




> Thats what was said in 2012... LOL. Nothing will happen. Business as usual. Kardashians gain 5 pounds. More race baiting. More doritos.

----------


## kpitcher

That was a surprising email to get from his campaign. Well damn, at least another 4 years of some moron in the white house.

----------


## RDM

> If he throws his support to Ted then a deal was made.


This would be a bad move on Rand's part. If you thought the backlash for endorsing McConnell was  bad...well...

----------


## angelatc

> so much political heartbreak today. =( i pray Rand will go another round with us in 2020 or 2024.


Reagan did not win his first primary either

----------


## lakerssuck92

My thought on this campaign was the entire summer of 2015 Rand Paul spent the entire time pandering to the wrong people. He talked mainly about drug reform and protecting civil liberties when he needed much more red meat to win the primary. Also in the debates I was disappointed in many of the answers he gave - in those things you have to give very simple answers and be direct. The Republican voters wanted blood after Paris happened and he should have said something like "I will go to Congress on Day 1 and get a declaration of war against ISIS and destroy them". Of course adding that we won't bring our own ground troops and we won't carpet bomb civilians (i.e "We'll bomb the terrorists!" or something simple like that). But I guess its all water under the bridge now. Time for us to go lick our wounds for the time being. Liberty will be back...

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

"My thought on this campaign was the entire summer of 2015 Rand Paul spent the entire time pandering to the wrong people. He talked mainly about drug reform and protecting civil liberties when he needed much more red meat to win the primary."

THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## KingNothing

> "My thought on this campaign was the entire summer of 2015 Rand Paul spent the entire time pandering to the wrong people. He talked mainly about drug reform and protecting civil liberties when he needed much more red meat to win the primary."
> 
> THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Changing the conversation on civil liberties and drug reform, as Paul actually did, means a hell of a lot more for human advancement and freedom than pandering to the lowest common denominator.  

It isn't about winning one election.  It is about changing the way that millions of people think, and pushing legislation that increases peace, privacy, and prosperity.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> I move to unban the Collins because all he did to get banned was say that this would happen. He was exactly right.


Collins was the king of bad advice.  His venting at the Rand campaign is ironic considering everything he advocated on the forums the campaign did. Everything from running away from the Paul last name, hiding Ron and pretending he didn't exist until the last minute, being another Milquetoast republican, etc.  If you disagreed with him "you didn't understand politics".  Now he's trying to divorce himself from the campaign.  Rats fleeing a sinking ship come to mind.

----------


## alucard13mm

> "My thought on this campaign was the entire summer of 2015 Rand Paul spent the entire time pandering to the wrong people. He talked mainly about drug reform and protecting civil liberties when he needed much more red meat to win the primary."
> 
> THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Nsa, audit fed, criminal justice reform, drug war and drones. 

Important, but no one cared except people here...  $#@! kids dont care about privacy. I thought rand was naive when he said kids value their privacy. If kids valued privacy, they wouldnt sign up for face book, twitter or snapchat... lol.

----------


## TNforPaul45

There are better, more impactful ways to fight for liberty. This battle is long term. We have injected liberty into the mainstream, now we have to solidify it against deflection or co-opting. This will take a while. . .

----------


## PermanentSleep

From Steve Grubbs fb. 
Steve Grubbs--->former Iowa state legislator and past chairman of the Republican Party of Iowa, adviser to RANDPAC

----------


## JenH88

> Reagan did not win his first primary either


im keeping positive too. just sucks... weve been planning for Rand 2016 since pretty much 08 and things were looking really good when we started.. i really expected us to be going til at least SC no matter the results, to at least continue spreading the message.. I do think it was in very poor taste to have the media announce his suspension of the campaign instead of telling supporters first. i still havent gotten an email about it and the post on his FB page is too vague to even gather the campaign was ended..

----------


## jbauer

> Man, if Sanders gets to put people on the Supreme Court, we are toast forever.


I mean I am looking forward to Sanders as president.  Just think of everything that we'll get for free.

All the stuff we currently get
Free phones
Free utilities
Free internet
Free rent
Free food
Free transportation
Free medical (if you're really broke)
Free school (PreK-12)
Free Free Free!!

But all the new goodies

Free College
Free Healthcare for all
Free self loading grocery carts
Free ass wiping robots
Free to home Big Mac delivery services
Free Iphones
Free Back scratchers
Free 3 Amigos yard service

The list goes on.  When I'm done voting for Bernie I don't plan on spending any money on anything except taxes.

----------


## ds21089

A sad, sad day.

----------


## WQuantrill

Sanders proposes 18 to 20 trillion dollars in new spending. I don't think he owns a calculator.

----------


## ProBlue33

Very Sad, really sad....but as they say the hand writing was on the wall with what happened in Iowa.

----------


## hells_unicorn

Whelp, it looks like I'll be voting 3rd party again, though I will probably support the GOP locally given that they've done a decent job in my area, all things considered. The national party isn't ready for freedom, and the liberty movement still hasn't found its identity. I'm not voting for Cruz or Trump, and if I'd have to pick which one would be less terrible, I'd maybe say Trump by a nose, and only in terms of some isolated things he's said on foreign policy which are probably lies, but oh well.

----------


## jbauer

> If he endorses Cruz, I'm done with the Paul's. He needs to learn from the sins of his father. His dad put Cruz on the map and look where that got us.


If Cruz is the nominee he will endorse him.

----------


## jbauer

Don't know bout any of you but I'm voting for Gil Fulbright.

----------


## jbauer

> no.. he endorsed mitt before ron dropped out.


Come on, at bet were splitting hairs here.  Rmoney was going to win the nomination.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

> Don't know bout any of you but I'm voting for Gil Fulbright.



I'm seriously writing this guy in. In Brazil a couple of years ago, they voted a CLOWN into the Senate. Dead serious.

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

So, it's between Eddy Munster and the gambling king now.

----------


## 69360

I though it would be after NH. I guess it really didn't matter anyway, we all knew it was coming. Smart move really, no point in throwing good money at a bad campaign.

----------


## pacodever

Disappointed. While the campaign made mistakes, with (1) Cruz boxing-out Rand by co-opting most of his positions; (2) the large "anti-establishment" field splitting that vote; (3) Trump's celebrity and Bernie's free-stuff-giveaway siphoning the enthusiasm and youth support; and (4) the ISIS sand-glow/carpet bomb hysteria driving the foreign policy narrative, I don't see any way Rand could have been successful under these conditions.

Cruz is a repulsive, mealymouthed opportunist racing against the other idiots to start the next war in the Middle East.  I sincerely hope Rand refuses to endorse or support him in anyway.  I don't see any non-interventionist/peace candidates remaining, so if Oklahoma can get the Libertarian Party on the ballot, that is where my vote will go.

----------


## laissez faire

About 1 out of every 269 voting-age Iowans caucused for Rand Paul on Monday.  Think about that next time youre in a crowded movie theater.  Thats less than 2 people in a crowd that size.

A thousand precinct chairs, 1.1 million phone calls, mailers, ads, signs, campaign events, tv appearances for months etc., etc.  

Ive always held very low expectations, being active in politics for more than 20 years,  but right now three words come to mind: F-ck you Iowa.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

WTF?! Did someone threaten to shoot Rand in the head? Even his father never gave up when the going got tough. You couldn't even wait until $#@!ing New Hampshire Rand, really? I waited 4 years for this? Waste of $#@!ing time.




> People still actually believe Cruz is ineligible? lol. Alright then.


Considering he was born in $#@!ing Canada with one parent born in Cuba and that he wasn't a naturalized citizen until 2005, yes I believe he's ineligible. Actually, no. I know he's ineligible. If he was naturalized in 2005 that means he wasn't natural born, which would mean being an American at birth. It's like the ultimate form of carpet bagging.

----------


## goldenequity

http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/03/politi...ace/index.html

Paul, a Kentucky Republican, is expected to instead place his focus squarely on his Senate reelection bid, where he faces a wealthy Democrat, Lexington Mayor Jim Gray, who has the money to partially finance his campaign.

Paul finished a disappointing fifth place in Monday's Iowa caucuses, registering just 4.5% of the vote

----------


## Ronin Truth

So my thread was "moved" where? 

What a load of crap.   

S.O.S.

----------


## sparebulb

> Like it or not he is most in line with Cruz (or rather, Cruz more in line with Rand) so my guess is he either endorses Cruz or he endorses no one.
> 
> My inkling is that he endorses no one especially with how hard he was hitting Cruz near the end there.
> 
> Either way, this news only helps Cruz. I'd say most of Paul's support will go straight to him. Including me. I'm not nearly as distrustful of Cruz as everyone else is here. I'm totally on board with is domestic plan. Not a fan of foriegn policy at all but frankly, I'm more concerned about the death of Capitalism and the rise of Socialism.
> 
> And with that, I'm probably outta here since I know just how much this board hates Cruz, haha.


GTF out already then.

And take your blue dress with Ted Goldman's spooge on it with you.

----------


## muh_roads

Rand didn't even get 1/3rd of what Ron got in 2012.  Pathetic.

I knew he would go nowhere once he voted for sanctions on Iran.

----------


## asurfaholic

> All that sucking up to the establishment, for naught.


My thoughts exactly. His attempt to play as a reasonable alternative between Ron Paul (sanctions are an act of war) and the more hawkish side served only to demotivate the Ron Paul side, and fooled nobody on the other side. 

I like Rand, and I hate that his campaign was not successful. I hope the next Liberty candidate follows the Ron Paul way.

BTW - Greg Brannon for  US senate !!!!!

----------


## CPUd

> WTF?! Did someone threaten to shoot Rand in the head? Even his father never gave up when the going got tough. You couldn't even wait until $#@!ing New Hampshire Rand, really? I waited 4 years for this? Waste of $#@!ing time.


He would have a hard time getting anything in NH without being in the next debate, which looks like it is going to be a whole bunch of stupid anyway.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> My thoughts exactly. His attempt to play as a reasonable alternative between Ron Paul (sanctions are an act of war) and the more hawkish side served only to demotivate the Ron Paul side, and fooled nobody on the other side. 
> 
> I like Rand, and I hate that his campaign was not successful. I hope the next Liberty candidate follows the Ron Paul way.
> 
> BTW - Greg Brannon for  US senate !!!!!


And just to spit in our faces after 1 caucus. I was looking forward to New Hampshire. Now a lot of people are going to vote for someone other than Rand. Rand's dad also got 5th place in Iowa in 2008 I don't see what the big $#@!ing deal about it is. He should stop being a baby and continue his presidential run.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> He would have a hard time getting anything in NH without being in the next debate, which looks like it is going to be a whole bunch of stupid anyway.


Is this how the revolution ends? With a whimper? Waaah, the bought and paid for media won't let me on their soap box.

----------


## adam220891

> And just to spit in our faces after 1 caucus. I was looking forward to New Hampshire. Now a lot of people are going to vote for someone other than Rand. Rand's dad also got 5th place in Iowa in 2008 I don't see what the big $#@!ing deal about it is. He should stop being a baby and continue his presidential run.


Money.

Frankly, Rand probably has none. Ron had tons.

Fundraising not even close.

----------


## jmdrake

> I don't think he'll endorse Carson or Cruz or Rubio, or even Trump. He'll be just like Ron and endorse a 3rd party candidate.


I doubt he will endorse a third party candidate.  He didn't do that in 2012.

----------


## jmdrake

> so much political heartbreak today. =( i pray Rand will go another round with us in 2020 or 2024.


I pray we have a country left in 2020 or 2024.

----------


## Suzu

> There wont be a 2020 if a demo gets elected. Especially Sanders or $#@!lery. We will be in WW3 by that time with Russia.


Since he has the means to do it, Rand ought to be setting up a retreat somewhere in South America to take his family to just before the nukes hit the USA.

----------


## jmdrake

> I'd like to see Rand endorse Johnson, who I voted for in 2012. Sadly, Rand endorsed Romney over his own father that year.. Seems likely Rand will endorse the Republican establishment candidate again.


*facepalm* Not that again!  Ron suspended his campaign before Rand endorsed Romney.  Only Rand was more up front about suspending his campaign.  So no.  Rand did not endorse Romney over his father.

----------


## jmdrake

> Thats what was said in 2012... LOL. Nothing will happen. Business as usual. Kardashians gain 5 pounds. More race baiting. More doritos.


Have you been asleep for the past 4 years?  From 2012 to 2016 we went from "Al Qaeda's on its last legs" to the rise of ISIS and all because the predictions that Rand made about the effect of the neocons and neolibs meddling in Syria turned out to be 100% true.  And now Russia is involved, in a good way mind you, but the foaming at the mouth neocons seem read to side with Islamic extremists posing as "moderates" and go to war with Russia.  I hate to say this, but ultimately we need a Cruz, Trump or Sanders in the Whitehouse precisely so that we don't end up in World War 3 on the side of the terrorists.

----------


## adam220891

All of Rand's actions suggested he was moving on to NH.

I saw Priebus on CNN yesterday suggesting some candidates needed to go. I wonder if he basically told Paul to end it now.

Even if a losing effort, I'd have preferred to keep going.

----------


## Miss Annie

The timing of this really sucks.    The sneaky, lying tactics of the Cruz camp are finally starting to come to light.   Cruz is a smarmy little fu#^&$!   All of the lost support from Cruz.... would have undoubtedly gone back to Rand.   That's where it all started to begin with.   

Cruz has signed his death certificate and Rand drops out?????

----------


## Fivezeroes

> The timing of this really sucks.    The sneaky, lying tactics of the Cruz camp are finally starting to come to light.   Cruz is a smarmy little fu#^&$!   All of the lost support from Cruz.... would have undoubtedly gone back to Rand.   That's where it all started to begin with.   
> 
> Cruz has signed his death certificate and Rand drops out?????



The RNC want Rubio, they will push him all the way to the top, and then when the brokered convention comes they will nominate Jeb!

----------


## Miss Annie

> The RNC want Rubio, they will push him all the way to the top, and then when the brokered convention comes they will nominate Jeb!


I have no doubt you are right.   But here's the way I look at it.   There is no difference between Bush and Rubio anyway.  Bush, Rubio, Kasich, Cruz, Fiorina, maybe even Carson - they are all a part of the Clinton / Bush machine.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

I wanted to see NH and Nevada at least because I hate letting some super religious nutbags in Iowa dictate everything.

----------


## Working Poor

> No word from anywhere else yet but they are reporting Rand has suspended his presidential campaign...
> 
> Edit:


 Damn that makes me really sad. FU media for making it happen. Yea I blame the media it seems like everytime he was interviewed they asked him when was he going to quit his campaign.

----------


## randomname

> All of Rand's actions suggested he was moving on to NH.
> 
> I saw Priebus on CNN yesterday suggesting some candidates needed to go. I wonder if he basically told Paul to end it now.
> 
> Even if a losing effort, I'd have preferred to keep going.


Told or threatened?

----------


## Jan2017

> I wanted to see NH and Nevada at least because I hate letting some super religious nutbags in Iowa dictate everything.


Some religion, eh? . . .carpetbombing and making your sand glow if you don't like the cult

----------


## angelatc

> Money.
> 
> Frankly, Rand probably has none. Ron had tons.
> 
> Fundraising not even close.


And a Senate seat.

----------


## A. Havnes

It's a shame to hear it, but I understand why he did it.  Where my own vote will land now I have no idea whatsoever.  I can tell you one thing: neither Hillary nor Trump will be seeing it!

----------


## specsaregood

> The timing of this really sucks.    The sneaky, lying tactics of the Cruz camp are finally starting to come to light.   Cruz is a smarmy little fu#^&$!   All of the lost support from Cruz.... would have undoubtedly gone back to Rand.   That's where it all started to begin with.   
> 
> Cruz has signed his death certificate and Rand drops out?????


Cruz supporters know he is an $#@!, they wont care about those dirty tricks; they will support them.   

I'm sure Randal ran the numbers and figured out he had no hope of winning and didn't want us to waste our time and money on a hopeless campaign.  That's his style; its what he has always said.

----------


## ds21089

Well we can still vote for him. He's on every ballot. If nothing else it makes a statement.

----------


## William R

Thanks Rand!!

----------


## Miss Annie

> Cruz supporters know he is an $#@!, they wont care about those dirty tricks; they will support them.   
> 
> I'm sure Randal ran the numbers and figured out he had no hope of winning and didn't want us to waste our time and money on a hopeless campaign.  That's his style; its what he has always said.


An $#@! is one thing...... unscrupulous, we already have in Hillary.   UGH.   Cruz is such a dirtbag.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

i didnt remember this until i got a notice on facebook.. but mccain suspend his campaign in 2008 and still went onto win the nomination

----------


## CPUd

> All of Rand's actions suggested he was moving on to NH.
> 
> I saw Priebus on CNN yesterday suggesting some candidates needed to go. I wonder if he basically told Paul to end it now.
> 
> Even if a losing effort, I'd have preferred to keep going.


They did push him out, but in not so many words.  He could have made it at least to March with a decent showing in NH, and the campaign was fighting to get him in the debate by loosening their criteria to include the top 5 in Iowa results.  Even with the debate, it would be hard for Rand to cut through the noise.  Trump is going to win NH by 20+ points because the other candidates are scared to take a run at him, Jeb won't drop out to dissolve the anti-Bush voters behind Trump, so there are Bush, Kasich, Christie, Rubio all playing for 2nd, though I wouldn't be surprised to see one of them get pushed out before NH, too.

----------


## ds21089

> i didnt remember this until i got a notice on facebook.. but mccain suspend his campaign in 2008 and still went onto win the nomination


The reality is we can't compare unlikely situations propped up by the media vs somebody who definitely wont be propped up by the media.

----------


## CPUd

> i didnt remember this until i got a notice on facebook.. but mccain suspend his campaign in 2008 and still went onto win the nomination


He did that because he was the "presumptive nominee" with months to go, doing campaign events and getting press was actually hurting him due to overexposure, and him saying stuff like "the fundamentals of our economic policies are sound" while we were in the middle of an economic crash.  Very similar to what Clinton is going through now, having Bernie in the race is helping her and the party.

----------


## asurfaholic

> And just to spit in our faces after 1 caucus. I was looking forward to New Hampshire. Now a lot of people are going to vote for someone other than Rand. Rand's dad also got 5th place in Iowa in 2008 I don't see what the big $#@!ing deal about it is. He should stop being a baby and continue his presidential run.


Stop with the emotional nonsense. Rand hasn't spit in anyone's face. This was clearly the only logical path of action following a disastrous showing in Iowa. I would love a Paul presidency, but there are too many things going against him after failing to reach 5% in a state that his dad got 20+% in 4 years ago. Rand Paul- senator. I am counting my blessings and working to make sure Walter Jones gets re elected and Greg Brannon gets elected. These are the fighters who will keep carrying the torch. Rand is not the only person who is willing to fight. The trick is not fighting battles that you are sure to lose. 

Keep pounding and don't let this kill you...

----------


## asurfaholic

> Some religion, eh? . . .carpetbombing and making your sand glow if you don't like the cult


Bull$#@!. The religion has nothing to do with it. People of all religions and those who have no religion are all equally fooled by our out of control government. 

Take the most liberal non religious state in the country, look at the elected leaders and their positions, and you will stop with your obvious hate and bias.

----------


## JenH88

> I pray we have a country left in 2020 or 2024.


remember when we said the same thing in 08 and 12? lol.

----------


## devil21

Well that was disappointing, but at least we can dispense with the electoral sensitivities and start speaking truth.

Presidential elections are illusions.  THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA is a bankrupt corporation and the President (CEO) is selected by the Board of Directors of the corporation.  "Elections" are nothing more than common stock holder's opportunities to express a preference, which is ignored by the Board if the preference isn't what the Board has decided.  The 2016 President has already been selected by the Board.  Rand wasn't their selection.  The entire process is meant to guide the stock holders into believing that the Board's selection was, in fact, the stock holder's decision.  It was not.

I'll do a much longer write-up later of how the system really works.  It's nowhere near what most people think it is and that is intentional.  Most everything people think about their world is a lie.

eta:  Bernie is next pres.

----------


## nikcers

I uh think I got something in my eye.. sniff, is someone cutting onions? I had a bad feeling when Ron spoke, when he announced Rand I thought he said one of the next instead of the next president. I turned it off there and didn't even finish the Iowa speech.

----------


## AngryCanadian

Thank you stupid people of Iowa.
At least those religious nutcases in Iowa love their carpet bombings.

----------


## Jan2017

> . . .your obvious hate and bias.


Bomb away. But you need to be around the Iowa evangelicals and listen to their _sola scriptura_ bull$#@! -
 they are really in the wrong country with their cult attempts to deny freedom of religion.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Bull$#@!. The religion has nothing to do with it. People of all religions and those who have no religion are all equally fooled by our out of control government. 
> 
> Take the most liberal non religious state in the country, look at the elected leaders and their positions, and you will stop with your obvious hate and bias.


Religion has everything to do with it.  And you can blame the NeoCon radio talk show hosts for everything.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Bomb away. But you need to be around the Iowa evangelicals and listen to their _sola scriptura_ bull$#@! -
>  they are really in the wrong country with their cult attempts to deny freedom of religion.


Those same Iowa evangelicals didn't seem to mind bombing Serb Christians in Bosnia. But hey its Iowa a rich white state what you expected from a state that is brainless?

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Bull$#@!. The religion has nothing to do with it. People of all religions and those who have no religion are all equally fooled by our out of control government. 
> 
> Take the most liberal non religious state in the country, look at the elected leaders and their positions, and you will stop with your obvious hate and bias.


it has plenty to do with ted winning iowa, yes.

----------


## ds21089

> Bomb away. But you need to be around the Iowa evangelicals and listen to their _sola scriptura_ bull$#@! -
>  they are really in the wrong country with their cult attempts to deny freedom of religion.


The problem isn't religion so much as the people preaching it. I honestly believe a lot of pastors, reverends, etc are picked by government and preach specific agendas, creating hatred.  Prior to my most recent few visits to new churches, I havent gone in years. Both churches had people talking about damning gays to hell and ISIS almost the entire time.. Hardly anything positive was mentioned at all. Either these "spiritual leaders" are government influenced or they get their sources of information from those who are. Regardless, religion has been hijacked in this country. I believe those who read the word on their own instead of going into churches generally have a more positive outlook and less hatred.

----------


## speciallyblend

building a rocket stove , we will have a new fossil fuel source called the gop.    iowan republicans love bigger government it seems.

----------


## Spikender

I've said it before and I'll say it again: the devil lives in the churches. Organized religion is a sham meant to deceive Christians and members of other faiths just like most institutions are designed to do. It's about power and using people as your arsenal. That's why you should listen to Jesus and pray in your closet and associate only with people of your faith on an individualized basis. The Churches have been infiltrated more heavily than any other institution because they know people take their faith seriously.

----------


## jbauer

> i didnt remember this until i got a notice on facebook.. but mccain suspend his campaign in 2008 and still went onto win the nomination


Didn't everyone "suspend" their campaign over the financial crisis?  Until the bailout thing passed?

----------


## K466

Rand did the only sensible thing; there was no path to victory; he was probably out of the next debate, and had no strong polls in upcoming states, little money left, and a senate race crying for attention.

I hope over the next few days we start to think about strategy: that's a primary reason why things turned out so badly this year.

As far as 2020... Judge Napolitano would be ideal, capable of bringing the best, most exciting characteristics of Ron Paul's campaign back and a being great communicator with major TV experience.

----------


## JK/SEA



----------


## Unknownuser

It is only a suspension. Perhaps Rand is planning a come back. If that's the case than he is a genius. Why waste the money on a diluted playing field. There are still way to many players on the feild. My guess is all the other no namers will follow suite. One can hope right?

----------


## unknown

That really $#@!ing blows.

I feel like Carson would be out soon so it would have been down to 4.

A few more primaries, keep up the media bltiz coupled with the ground support, then see how things shake out.

Just $#@!.

----------


## Mike4Freedom

Now that Rand has dropped out all I see is headlines on every news site. Now he finally gets massive media coverage.

----------


## ds21089

> It is only a suspension. *Perhaps Rand is planning a come back.* If that's the case than he is a genius. Why waste the money on a diluted playing field. There are still way to many players on the feild. My guess is all the other no namers will follow suite. One can hope right?


That all depends on whether people in NH decide to vote for him. If he has a good turnout despite not campaigning, that's a reason to continue and that momentum would push him into relevancy.

----------


## puppetmaster

I think the day of the statesman is gone.  The day of the fighter is here. Next time less statesmanship may just win.  I don't think a Thomas Jefferson would have been chosen this time either.  You have to bring your A game. In your face attack dog MMA style and that was not the MO of this campaign

----------


## mit26chell

I keep seeing all over the web that he has not dropped out, but only suspended (like McCain did in 08'). Is there any validity to this or do you guys just think it's semantics?

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> I keep seeing all over the web that he has not dropped out, but only suspended (like McCain did in 08'). Is there any validity to this or do you guys just think it's semantics?


semantics

----------


## Mach

A couple Rand Paul incites.

http://theweek.com/articles/602224/h...emed-rand-paul




> The last debate before the Iowa caucuses was like entering alternate reality without Trump. It was a world in which Rand Paul seemed a far more compelling and larger figure in this race than he had been until now. The Donald's absence opened up the role of dissenter and truth-teller, and Rand Paul stepped in brilliantly. It was a reminder that there was another voice insisting that party orthodoxy may have to open up. And it was a newly chastened voice.


---

http://theweek.com/articles/602223/r...l-within-reach




> The Senate might actually be the best place for someone like Rand Paul to advance the cause of liberty. If he stays for many terms, accumulates seniority, inches his way up committees, and influences and moves legislation, he could become one of the most important people in Washington. The case for, say, greater civil liberties in spying programs, or criminal justice reform, needn't be advanced through presidential campaigns alone. It will take many years of debate and of legislative blocking and tackling. Rand could be this country's great champion of civil liberties — and he could do it all from the Senate.
> 
> Rand Paul clearly won't be president, at least not this time around. But he might still write his name in the history books as a great statesman.

----------


## mit26chell

What did Rand find out after giving his IA caucus speech once the results were in? He said in his speech, 'tonight is the beginning, we fight on . . .,' etc. What happened between that time and this morning to make him suspend the campaign? Anyone else confused by this?

----------


## ds21089

> What did Rand find out after giving his IA caucus speech once the results were in? He said in his speech, 'tonight is the beginning, we fight on . . .,' etc. What happened between that time and this morning to make him suspend the campaign? Anyone else confused by this?


Well maybe he just meant the idea and the fight for liberty.

----------


## adam220891

I don't think there's any more than a 1% hope of a return.

Every other candidate has used the term 'suspend' to describe their withdraw from the race.

I don't understand the timing other than pressure from the GOP and lack of funds.

Jeb! is begging for claps, Kreme is done soon, Fiorina must be as well, and Carson is broke and another finish outside the top 3 could easily derail his campaign as well. Not to mention Cruz seems intent on saying stupid things and there's always the possibility of Trump going full tard and losing support.

A lot of wildcards that warranted staying in the race, I think.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> I don't think there's any more than a 1% hope of a return.
> 
> Every other candidate has used the term 'suspend' to describe their withdraw from the race.
> 
> I don't understand the timing other than pressure from the GOP and lack of funds.
> 
> Jeb! is begging for claps, Kreme is done soon, Fiorina must be as well, and Carson is broke and another finish outside the top 3 could easily derail his campaign as well. Not to mention Cruz seems intent on saying stupid things and there's always the possibility of Trump going full tard and losing support.
> 
> A lot of wildcards that warranted staying in the race, I think.


The GOP arent going to win. I had being saying this for a while.

----------


## ds21089

> I don't think there's any more than a 1% hope of a return.
> 
> Every other candidate has used the term 'suspend' to describe their withdraw from the race.
> 
> I don't understand the timing other than pressure from the GOP and lack of funds.
> 
> Jeb! is begging for claps, Kreme is done soon, Fiorina must be as well, and Carson is broke and another finish outside the top 3 could easily derail his campaign as well. Not to mention Cruz seems intent on saying stupid things and there's always the possibility of Trump going full tard and losing support.
> 
> A lot of wildcards that warranted staying in the race, I think.


I still think the nominee is gonna be Rubio. They've been pumping him so hard lately. Now with the results on Iowa they get to mention his surging support. They want Cruz and Rubio up there as long as possible, but will probably support Rubio in the end. They also wants Sanders up there as long as possible and making the results seems so close that way people think they are actually being heard to appease them, but you'll see Hillary miraculously inch just barely ahead every time.

Hitlery vs Foolio is inevitable, imo.

----------


## adam220891

> I still think the nominee is gonna be Rubio. They've been pumping him so hard lately. Now with the results on Iowa they get to mention his surging support. They want Cruz and Rubio up there as long as possible, but will probably support Rubio in the end. They also wants Sanders up there as long as possible and making the results seems so close that way people think they are actually being heard to appease them, but you'll see Hillary miraculously inch just barely ahead every time.
> 
> Hitlery vs Foolio is inevitable, imo.


I agree on Rubio. But if you believe this isn't a rigged game (I don't), then why would Rand drop out?

Here's who finished below him in Iowa:

-Christie - He's getting almost no support anywhere and has too many past controversies. His fundraising isn't spectacular
-Fiorina - She's been pumped and dumped. Not polling high anywhere, not winning as an outsider, has no grassroots
-Jeb! - $#@! ton of money but for all his cash, he's gaining traction no where. Could be hoping for Texas and other Southern states to deliver
-Kasich - Putting his hopes and dreams into NH, but just another voice in the crowd. Anything short of a top 4 finish in NH for him probably leads to his exit
-Santorum/Huckabee - Already out

Carson can't manage money and has been on the decline for awhile. I could seem him dropping.

Rand was easily the 5th most viable candidate and was really on a mean streak the past few weeks. I don't know that we would win, but I do feel like it was worth staying in.

----------


## Chieppa1

> That all depends on whether people in NH decide to vote for him. If he has a good turnout despite not campaigning, that's a reason to continue and that momentum would push him into relevancy.


If Rubio and Cruz are destroyed in the coming weeks, what will the GOP do to defeat Trump? Rand should really hold himself to the "suspended" definition.

----------


## AngryCanadian

When the GOP losses again this year.

They should think about having more diversity in their party and more spots for women in the senate. I still see the GOP as the party of white rich men.  Three African Americans and two cubans arent enough.

The GOP has to get out of the 1960 mindset.

----------


## MelissaCato

Ron Paul 2016 !!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Well.... I don't know how I feel about this... $800 later... $#@!....


+ rep

You spent $800 on the *message*.  I spent $500 on Ron's *message* -I don't regret it one bit.

Thank you for supporting the *message*!

edit:  

It was Rand vs Goldman Sachs.  I can't wait to see majority the chip-earning-Rand-blocking pricks pack it up and go home -and then Rand can come back in.  lol

----------


## vita3

Never had a legit chance to win Presidential election. Rand is not as popular as his Dad.

Today is a good day for political realists.

Fight for Liberty continues.

----------


## squirl22

He can always run again; Nixon lost to Kennedy and then won.  Mentioning Nixon, I think Cruz could end up like Nixon if he wins the contest.  I thought he would be another Bush, but after seeing the tactics he is willing to use I think he could end up with impeachment or forced resignation after playing one too many dirty tricks. 

Well, my heart goes out to Rand; he looked really exhausted in that video and his voice was going.  I surmise his money sources pulled out.  I have nowhere to go candidate-wise on either side.

----------


## jene277

> What did Rand find out after giving his IA caucus speech once the results were in? He said in his speech, 'tonight is the beginning, we fight on . . .,' etc. What happened between that time and this morning to make him suspend the campaign? Anyone else confused by this?


I am not going to delude myself into thinking this isn't the end of his campaign.  However, I found it odd, too.  It could be for reasons totally unrelated to politics.  His sister Lori is very sick, or maybe other personal reasons.  I would have liked to have seen him stay at least until Super Tuesday.  I was not expecting this so early in the season.

----------


## idiom

I think Rand would make an excellent VP for Trump. Trump needs a lot of guidance but has the bluster to execute.

Other than that, don't look to 2020. If Rand does want to be President one day he should go via the Governors office of Kentucky.

The rest of us should be focused on low level local races. The hope of getting one person into government who will magically change everything is delusional.

The FSP project is about to tick over which will mean a lot of energy there.

If anything we should be focused on the NH state assemblies and governorships. Prove that libertarian values work and provide secure platforms for future national candidates.

----------


## angelatc

> I keep seeing all over the web that he has not dropped out, but only suspended (like McCain did in 08'). Is there any validity to this or do you guys just think it's semantics?


It's a legal thing.  Once you end the campaign, you only have x number of days to pay the bills, file the reports, and turn out the lights.  Suspending it gives them more time to finish wrapping up the minutiae.

----------


## ds21089

> I think Rand would make an excellent VP for Trump. Trump needs a lot of guidance but has the bluster to execute.
> 
> Other than that, don't look to 2020. If Rand does want to be President one day he should go via the Governors office of Kentucky.
> 
> The rest of us should be focused on low level local races. The hope of getting one person into government who will magically change everything is delusional.
> 
> The FSP project is about to tick over which will mean a lot of energy there.
> 
> If anything we should be focused on the NH state assemblies and governorships. Prove that libertarian values work and provide secure platforms for future national candidates.


They would never allow a good candidate to be VP. Imagine if the corrupt president had some health issue and passed away. They would $#@! their pants.. For this reason they would never have it happen.

----------


## parocks

> Guess I will vote for the Libertarian party or Constitution party.


$#@! voting

----------


## Chieppa1

> I think Rand would make an excellent VP for Trump. Trump needs a lot of guidance but has the bluster to execute.
> 
> Other than that, don't look to 2020. If Rand does want to be President one day he should go via the Governors office of Kentucky.
> 
> The rest of us should be focused on low level local races. The hope of getting one person into government who will magically change everything is delusional.
> 
> The FSP project is about to tick over which will mean a lot of energy there.
> 
> If anything we should be focused on the NH state assemblies and governorships. Prove that libertarian values work and provide secure platforms for future national candidates.


My joke ticket is Trump/Paul. With Paul making sure he is a very hands on VP. I wish Rand stayed in long enough for the GOP to be in full "destroy Trump mode" so Trump and Rand would start to notice they both were getting the short end.

My vision for success:

_"Trump loses in New Hampshire. FOX News takes the opportunity to announce his campaign "dead in the water".
In a childish fit of rage, Trump drops out and endorses Rand Paul. Angering FOX and confusing it's viewers. 
Rand Paul shows up at the South Carolina debate in a t-shirt and a Bud in his hand. He delivers a Stone Cold Stunner to both Cruz & Rubio.
Wins South Carolina. History is made.
$#@! It 2016."_

----------


## parocks

> I am not going to delude myself into thinking this isn't the end of his campaign.  However, I found it odd, too.  It could be for reasons totally unrelated to politics.  His sister Lori is very sick, or maybe other personal reasons.  I would have liked to have seen him stay at least until Super Tuesday.  I was not expecting this so early in the season.


I didn't expect this at all.

----------


## parocks

> I think the day of the statesman is gone.  The day of the fighter is here. Next time less statesmanship may just win.  I don't think a Thomas Jefferson would have been chosen this time either.  You have to bring your A game. In your face attack dog MMA style and that was not the MO of this campaign


The suckoligopoly in charge didn't want Rand.   The next president will be the worse president yet, and the president after that will be even worse.  Everyone in charge of everything really sucks and should either get their heads chopped off or be swinging from a lamppost.  Nothing like that is going to happen, things will just get worse.

----------


## simon1911

> remember when we said the same thing in 08 and 12? lol.


I really think things will unravel with the economy. When interest rate finally creeps up, the deficit will explode. They may be able to kick the cans off the road but once inflation picks up, the fed will have no choice but to raise the interest rate. After that, look out.

----------


## mit26chell

Well, Rand was the only repub I would vote for. I hate Cruz so much that I hope Trump beats him in every other state. I also hope their convention is a complete, brokered mess.

----------


## CPUd

> What did Rand find out after giving his IA caucus speech once the results were in? He said in his speech, 'tonight is the beginning, we fight on . . .,' etc. What happened between that time and this morning to make him suspend the campaign? Anyone else confused by this?


They were not able to convince ABC and the RNC to let him in the next debate.  Without that, he would have needed to raise in the $10M range this week to get enough exposure to be competitive in NH, and probably another $10M to make it to his first win in NV and be competitive on March 1.

----------


## Antwan15

> They were not able to convince ABC and the RNC to let him in the next debate.  Without that, he would have needed to raise in the $10M range this week to get enough exposure to be competitive in NH, and probably another $10M to make it to his first win in NV and be competitive on March 1.


I like you CPUd, your on the right side. But this was a COWARDLY move by Rand. I am LIVID. All the money I gave (a lot to me anyways) and he pulls out at the first sign of adversity. What about advancing the message? How about at least a $#@!ing speech? Oh, wow, we get a useless 2min youtube video. Makes me think all he wanted was to be president, not advance the message (which he watered down to the point of being unrecognizable even to me, and I CLOSELY FOLLOW him). What about the 50 state organization we were promised, what is he doing with MY MONEY. 


This race is completely fluid and he drops. And I don't want hear anymore about he needs to defend his $#@!ING Senate seat. HE IS IN KENTUCKY for $#@!s sake! Total coward move. I could say more, this is the first chance I have had to post since the drop. $#@! THIS $#@!. I lost all respect for him. If he's not a fighter then what the hell did he run for? Were so $#@!ed.

----------


## supermario21

Honorable move by Rand. No point sticking around when you know you're not going to win. He's had a lot of positive press and he'll be able to continue his issue based advocacy from the Senate seat. 

As for a second choice, I might be crazy but I'm giving Jeb! some serious thought. He might be the only candidate left to realize his brother was a failure. Cruz I can't trust and personally can't stand, Rubio and Christie are less conservative/more aggressive versions of W. Trump is just a blowhard. I don't know, I feel like Jeb has gotten a bit of a bad rap and sort of has been the establishment Rand Paul. At least he tries to be sober and offer some serious thoughts, even if I disagree with a lot of them.

----------


## Antwan15

> *Honorable move by Rand.* No point sticking around when you know you're not going to win. He's had a lot of positive press and he'll be able to continue his issue based advocacy from the Senate seat. 
> 
> As for a second choice, I might be crazy but I'm giving Jeb! some serious thought. He might be the only candidate left to realize his brother was a failure. Cruz I can't trust and personally can't stand, Rubio and Christie are less conservative/more aggressive versions of W. Trump is just a blowhard. I don't know, I feel like Jeb has gotten a bit of a bad rap and sort of has been the establishment Rand Paul. At least he tries to be sober and offer some serious thoughts, even if I disagree with a lot of them.


BULL$#@!. A Cowardly move by Rand. Feel good about the fake words from the media tonight, it is the last they will talk about him till he endorses one of these pieces of $#@!. What a pussy. You have to fight for the truth. This race was not over by any means, he just wanted to go along to get along.

----------


## phill4paul

> I like you CPUd, your on the right side. But this was a COWARDLY move by Rand. I am LIVID. All the money I gave (a lot to me anyways) and he pulls out at the first sign of adversity. What about advancing the message? How about at least a $#@!ing speech? Oh, wow, we get a useless 2min youtube video. Makes me think all he wanted was to be president, not advance the message (which he watered down to the point of being unrecognizable even to me, and I CLOSELY FOLLOW him). What about the 50 state organization we were promised, what is he doing with MY MONEY. 
> 
> 
> This race is completely fluid and he drops. And I don't want hear anymore about he needs to defend his $#@!ING Senate seat. HE IS IN KENTUCKY for $#@!s sake! Total coward move. I could say more, this is the first chance I have had to post since the drop. $#@! THIS $#@!. I lost all respect for him. If he's not a fighter then what the hell did he run for? Were so $#@!ed.

----------


## ds21089

I know this is a pipe dream, but what if he resumes just before NV and people realize how much it sucked without him. Kind of like how you have a product for a limited time and when its gone you miss it then when its released again you rush to get it while you can. I know the odds of this are probably less than 1% but it'd be awesome if it works. I know he didnt suspend it for this reason (probably finances) but oh man would that be epic.. As the other candidates tear each other apart this could become more likely.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## cajuncocoa

> *If strength is what you're looking for, then Rubio is your man, there's nothing tougher than a guy willing to use our arsenal to turn the Mid-East into a sea of glass,* though Trump's people are the only one musing over using the nukes publicly. Meat-heads are drawn to testosterone infused barbarians, which explains your love for Trump. Rand came off as a beta to you because he used logic, whereas you were looking for caveman grunts.
> 
> Your idea of a Hercules and Liberty don't go together anymore than water and petroleum.


Strength?  Tough?  What's so strong and/or tough about sitting behind a desk and ordering *other* people to turn the Mid-East into a sea of glass?

----------


## Mike4Freedom

> He came off too much as a beta. Like it or not, people are drawn to strength. Someone should look into a Liberty Hercules for future endeavors.


wtf? beta? Trump got military deferments form vietnam because of "bone spurs" in his foot. He is a $#@!ing pussy. Rubio wants to send everyone else to die. Why doesnt he go? I will buy him a $#@!ing ticket. Cruz couldnt fight his way out of a paper bag. 30 seconds in a dark alley with me he would be on his knees begging and I do not consider myself to be a hardass. Rand is the only one who had courage to say what was unpopular. He has fought for liberty when he could of easily sold out and got millions for it. That is courage. 

Take your beta $#@! the $#@! out of here.

----------


## hells_unicorn

> Strength?  Tough?  What's so strong and/or tough about sitting behind a desk and ordering *other* people to turn the Mid-East into a sea of glass?


Don't ask me, I was being completely sarcastic there. That's the definition that more than half of the GOP is going on, and pretty much everyone supporting Trump since he plans on doing the same thing. Do any of these jackasses that plan on voting for Trump think that he's going to personally go and put 2 in the back of Snowden's head like he suggested a couple years ago? Nope, he has others to do that for him.

----------


## Weston White

Should at least stay in until he runs out of money to indoctrinate others with the message of liberty.

Guess, I won't be registering to vote this year.  I do not trust Cruz and Trump is a wolf in sheep's clothing--i.e., he believes the federal government should retain control of 1/3 of America's landmass and that he wants to repeal Obamacare, but only to replace it.

I have been saying Americans are not ready for a libertarian president, will all the money and energy invested into that cause and the odds of getting the presidency being slim to none, and even if that goal is achieved, it will be short lived for four-years and eight at the most, it would be much more effective to apply those funds and efforts to taking control of the House and Senate, then whatever stooge is crowned as president can just go pound sand throughout their entire time in the White House--that is until Americans have become ready for a libertarian president though the prolonged efforts of a libertarian controlled House and Senate.

----------


## Mani

A little piece of me just died when I read he stopped the campaign.

I knew things weren't looking good and was terribly disappointed with IA, but still had some hope of being top 4 in the live free or die state, and figured if he can keep picking up delegates along the way he would have a chance to make some noise in a long term brokered convention strategy. I was thinking of NV of Maine where his dad had strong support.  I thought at least until NH or Super Tuesday he would march through then assess and decide what to do.


But I get it, he's got a Senate race to defend and there is a little bit of solace that we can still see him fighting for Liberty as a Senator.  He's also young, so this wasn't a do or die moment.  He can come back in 2020 or 2024 as a seasoned senator.

Maybe for the next 4-8 years he can truly build his profile as a champion of liberty, build some allies in the GOP and beyond and become a candidate where others will watch his back and endorse him.

The longer he stays in the race the more dirty it gets where he has to rip on Cruz and the rest, so maybe he wants to maintain that respect and wants to keep building bridges not burning them with others in Washington so he can get more done day to day as a senator.  AND eventually have an eye to the future where he can get more endorsements, build allies, build relationships, establish credibility, be seen as a leader, and show productivity with some future projects/bills/committees in DC. Build up his resume and portfolio to show he's ready when the time comes.

----------


## CPUd

Holy $#@! I'm not starting a new thread for this, but articles like this make me want to see Cruz crash and burn so hard:



> *Ted Cruz tries to seize Rand Paul's libertarian mantle*
> 
> Goffstown, New Hampshire (CNN)Ted Cruz isn't in Iowa anymore.
> 
> Gone Wednesday morning was the vow to investigate Planned Parenthood. In was the punch line about the White House tapping your cell phone.
> 
> The Texas senator, who barnstormed Iowa with a preacher's pitch that carried him to victory Monday, unveiled a new stump speech here that signaled a new profile he will try to build as a government-fearing, gun-hugging outsider who will protect New Hampshire from the evils of Washington.
> 
> Making things easier Wednesday: Rand Paul quit the race.
> ...


http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/04/politi...aul/index.html




And to hell with any so-called libertarians who buy into that crap.

----------


## Jdayh

unless there is some deal, or some benefit to this at this time.. that is not being seen.. I SEE NO WAY IN WHICH THIS IS A GOOD IDEA!! 
CRUZ WILL NOT BE CONSIDERED LEGALLY ABLE TO HOLD OFFICE(2 major lawsuits already filed) Trump will fall away as he has no boots on the ground, that leaves who?? RAND PAUL! WHO THE FUUUCK IS GIVING HIM CRAPPY ADVICE? THE SAME ONES WHO TOLD HIS DAD TO NOT FIGHT FOR DELEGATES ON THE FLOOR OF THE CONVENTION? 

*HE RAND, PROMISED HE WOULD BE IN IT FOR THE LONG RUN, ALL THE NEVADA PEOPLE WERE WAITING TO GIVE HIM ALL THE DELEGATES IN THAT STATE... HE WOULD HAVE GONE ON TO GET A CHUNK OF DELEGATES FOR THE CONVENTION!!! WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH HIM????*

----------


## CPUd

> unless there is some deal, or some benefit to this at this time.. that is not being seen.. I SEE NO WAY IN WHICH THIS IS A GOOD IDEA!! 
> CRUZ WILL NOT BE CONSIDERED LEGALLY ABLE TO HOLD OFFICE(2 major lawsuits already filed) Trump will fall away as he has no boots on the ground, that leaves who?? RAND PAUL! WHO THE FUUUCK IS GIVING HIM CRAPPY ADVICE? THE SAME ONES WHO TOLD HIS DAD TO NOT FIGHT FOR DELEGATES ON THE FLOOR OF THE CONVENTION? 
> 
> *HE RAND, PROMISED HE WOULD BE IN IT FOR THE LONG RUN, ALL THE NEVADA PEOPLE WERE WAITING TO GIVE HIM ALL THE DELEGATES IN THAT STATE... HE WOULD HAVE GONE ON TO GET A CHUNK OF DELEGATES FOR THE CONVENTION!!! WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH HIM????*


Would you have been able to deliver him the popular vote?

----------


## RonPaul4Freedom

I've been lurking here since fall of 07 and seen the community through all the ups and downs since then but did not see this coming to an end so abruptly. It's as if life was pulled from under the campaign by the student vote that did not materialize.

----------


## Jdayh

> Would you have been able to deliver him the popular vote?


it epends on wheter you mean the state   primaries/aka delegates, or the general election.

----------


## Chieppa1

Those 20K new NH residents need to get their snowballs ready.

----------


## Sujan

Rand can't energise people. That's a vital personality trait you need to have to gain traction in becoming the president.

----------


## Rede

> Rand can't energise people. That's a vital personality trait you need to have to gain traction in becoming the president.


Hey energized me every time I saw him talk or hit the debate stage, but I'm a libertarian not just anti-something like most of Ron's coalition who could be energized by a Trump, Cruz or Sanders.

----------


## orafi

> Strength?  Tough?  What's so strong and/or tough about sitting behind a desk and ordering *other* people to turn the Mid-East into a sea of glass?


Tongue in cheek.

----------


## devil21

> unless there is some deal, or some benefit to this at this time.. that is not being seen.. I SEE NO WAY IN WHICH THIS IS A GOOD IDEA!! 
> CRUZ WILL NOT BE CONSIDERED LEGALLY ABLE TO HOLD OFFICE(2 major lawsuits already filed) Trump will fall away as he has no boots on the ground, that leaves who?? RAND PAUL! WHO THE FUUUCK IS GIVING HIM CRAPPY ADVICE? THE SAME ONES WHO TOLD HIS DAD TO NOT FIGHT FOR DELEGATES ON THE FLOOR OF THE CONVENTION? 
> 
> *HE RAND, PROMISED HE WOULD BE IN IT FOR THE LONG RUN, ALL THE NEVADA PEOPLE WERE WAITING TO GIVE HIM ALL THE DELEGATES IN THAT STATE... HE WOULD HAVE GONE ON TO GET A CHUNK OF DELEGATES FOR THE CONVENTION!!! WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH HIM????*


I agree that the timing doesn't make much sense at all.  What was the urgency?  I think that's what most people don't understand, especially after his post-Iowa speech implied he would be continuing.

Dunno about you folks but it's raised my alertness a couple notches.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Whelp, it looks like I'll be voting 3rd party again, though I will probably support the GOP locally given that they've done a decent job in my area, all things considered. The national party isn't ready for freedom, and the liberty movement still hasn't found its identity. I'm not voting for Cruz or Trump, and if I'd have to pick which one would be less terrible, I'd maybe say Trump by a nose, and only in terms of some isolated things he's said on foreign policy which are probably lies, but oh well.


I prefer Cruz but I don't really like either.  IF Cruz is being honest he would probably push the overton window slightly our way.  Don't really trust him much but Trump is even more a loose cannon.

----------


## CPUd

> I agree that the timing doesn't make much sense at all.  What was the urgency?  I think that's what most people don't understand, especially after his post-Iowa speech implied he would be continuing.
> 
> Dunno about you folks but it's raised my alertness a couple notches.


From what I gathered, they were prepared to run through NH after Monday night.  On Tuesday Rand made the call to shut it down.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## CPUd

May 14 2012:



> LAKE JACKSON, Texas – 2012 Republican Presidential candidate Ron Paul issued the following statement to supporters and the general public concerning the continuation of his historic bid for the GOP nomination.
> 
> The statement tees up forthcoming information the campaign will release concerning its fruitful delegate-attainment strategy still occurring at delegate-selection events such as state conventions ahead of the Republican National Convention in Tampa.
> 
> Below please find comments from Congressman Paul:
> 
> “As I reflect on our 2012 Presidential campaign, I am humbled by the supporters who have worked so hard and sacrificed so much. And I am so proud of what we have accomplished. We will not stop until we have restored what once made America the greatest country in human history.
> 
> “This campaign fought hard and won electoral success that the talking heads and pundits never thought possible. But, this campaign is also about more than just the 2012 election. It has been part of a quest I began 40 years ago and that so many have joined. It is about the campaign for Liberty, which has taken a tremendous leap forward in this election and will continue to grow stronger in the future until we finally win.
> ...




June 7, 2012:



June 12, 2012:

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

> wtf? beta? Trump got military deferments form vietnam because of "bone spurs" in his foot.


Good for him.  Submitting to an order to go die in a bull$#@! undeclared war is a total beta move.  Trump and anyone else who found a way around that should be commended.

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

> The debates were his only real chance at changing the conversation and getting his message out. Once he was out of the debates then he would get no more of a podium


He could have fought.  ABC is a broadcast network and must adhere to rules regarding equal time.  It ain't Fox Business.  Slam-dunk lawsuit there.  But Rand rolled over to the Microsoft Rubio vote fraud in Iowa.

----------


## CPUd

> He could have fought.  ABC is a broadcast network and must adhere to rules regarding equal time.  It ain't Fox Business.  Slam-dunk lawsuit there.  But Rand rolled over to the Microsoft Rubio vote fraud in Iowa.


What vote fraud?  Has shenanigans been called?

----------


## loveshiscountry

> The full statement said, "When it is all said and done, we will likely have as many as 500 supporters as delegates on the Convention floor. That is just over 20 percent! And while this total is not enough to win the nomination, it puts us in a tremendous position to grow our movement and shape the future of the GOP!"
> 
> The campaign was pitching the delegate strategy to supporters for months. *How can you expect to keep excitement and shape the future of the GOP, when you endorse a candidate like Romney before the convention?*
> 
> Rand Paul and company sucked the oxygen out of the movement with the Romney endorsement, and they couldn't figure out why Rand was struggling? It started with Ron Paul 2012. Instead of trying to build the fire and stoke it, Rand Paul doused it with water thinking he was doing what was necessary to "win". And, he was proven wrong.
> 
> Ron Paul also said in that piece, "I hope every one of you continues the fight we have advanced so well this year.  I hope you will finish your local and state conventions, and, if you were selected as a national delegate, that you will head to Tampa in August to force the Republican Party to listen to the voice of liberty."
> 
> What was the point of finishing the local and state conventions, when Ron Paul 2012 didn't even back up some of those that did that very thing? Why head to Tampa, when the Republican Party proved it didn't listen to the voice of liberty, and effectively silenced it with a pre-approved RNC speech from Rand Paul that nobody remembers?
> ...


It was over. The delegate strategy would not have won the nomination which is why it was over.

It's always about policy.

----------


## wmmonk

> It was over. The delegate strategy would not have won the nomination which is why it was over.
> 
> It's always about policy.


It was over months prior. It didn't stop the campaign from dragging supporters along on the false delegate hope though, and always asking them for money along the way.

----------

